# Aiuto!!! Sono partito da stage1 e ho la rete in panne...

## DGilmour

Ho provato ad installare gentoo linux partendo prima dallo stage3 e tutto è andato bene, direi a meraviglia...

Poi smanettone come sono mi sono rimesso a compilare tutto il sistema partendo dallo stage1 e seguendo minuziosamente le istruzioni. Ho trovato la cosa molto interessante visto che sono riuscito ad avere un sistema minuziosamente aggiornato e ottimizzato.

Ora ho il sistema quasi perfettamente funzionante. Si avvia regolarmentee risco ad accedere al terminale con successo. Al primo avvio ho riscontrato un grave errore... non ho configurato la rete... Cosa c'è di male? Credo nulla, tanto al make del kernel avevo inserito il driver della scheda di rete RTL8139 direttamente nel kernel (Sò che non è buona cosa, ma per ora...)...

Se vado nella directory /etc/conf.d trovo il file net vuoto e trovo un file net.example molto complesso...

Altra particolarità mi manca il comando ifconfig...!!!

Ora mi chiedo: quale pacchetto di emerge mi sono dimenticato durante l'istallazione???

Come mai non mi funziona neanche l'iterfaccia di loopback (lo)???

Spero nel vostro aiuto...

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## neryo

```
# equery belongs ifconfig

[ Searching for file(s) ifconfig in *... ]

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11 (/sbin/ifconfig)

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1 (/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig)
```

hai fatto vero emerge system?

----------

## Apetrini

Cominciamo dall'inizio...

Hai seguito la guida giusta per il stage1?

che kernel stai usando?

secondo me hai toppato qualocsa di grave... ma hai dato un  

```
emerge --emptytree system
```

???

 per il file /etc/conf.d/net 

gurda la guida, c'è scritto come va settato http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

mi posti anche un "dmesg"?

----------

## corpy

Stavo per postare esattamente lo stesso problema.

Sono partito dallo stage1 per l'installazione e manca proprio ifconfig.

Il sistema è stato emerso correttemente senza errori, perben 2 volte con il medesimo risultato, la rete funziona se la faccio partire con dhcp ma mi manca ifconfig. Sono giunto a una soluzione rudimanetale ma efficace (copiare ifconfig da un altra macchina), ma se è possibile trovare una soluzione un po' + elegante non mi dispiacerebbe dato che devo ripetere l'installazione su altre 2 macchine.

----------

## oRDeX

ma siete sicuri di aver dato l'emerge -e system?

Ricordo che la prima volta la rete va settata da live prima di chroottare (scusate se ho detto una pernacchiata ma se non ricordo male è così)

----------

## corpy

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ma siete sicuri di aver dato l'emerge -e system?
> 
> Ricordo che la prima volta la rete va settata da live prima di chroottare (scusate se ho detto una pernacchiata ma se non ricordo male è così)

 

 :Question: 

come da manuale tradotto in italiano (era + comodo  :Embarassed: ):

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/handbook/installation/x86/sp/handbook.html#doc_chap3

nella sezione passare da stage 1 a stage 2 ho dato emerge system e basta, senza il -e.

Ho appena mandato emerge -e system e ora sta scaricando la bellezza di altri 93  :Shocked:  pacchetti che non erano stati scaricati alla prima installazione.

La prossima volta imparo a sforzarmi di + e a fare le cose leggendo il manuale ufficiale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bender86

 *corpy wrote:*   

> La prossima volta imparo a sforzarmi di + e a fare le cose leggendo il manuale ufficiale :D

 

Il manuale ufficiale c'è anche in italiano.

Gran parte della documentazione ufficiale è in italiano.

Anche la procedura di bootstrap alla fine ricorda che è necessario aggiungere l'opzione -e ad emerge system (anche se in effeti non è molto appariscente, la prima volta non l'ho notato nemmeno io).

----------

## Apetrini

 *corpy wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   ma siete sicuri di aver dato l'emerge -e system?
> 
> Ricordo che la prima volta la rete va settata da live prima di chroottare (scusate se ho detto una pernacchiata ma se non ricordo male è così) 
> 
> come da manuale tradotto in italiano (era + comodo ):
> ...

 

Se volevi fare tutto da stage1 stai leggendo il manuale sbagliato...perche se vuoi tutto "from scratch" non devi dezippare nulla, ma dare il 

```
emerge --empty-tree system
```

----------

## thewally

A questo punto direi di avviare con il cd live di gentoo, "chroottare" e dare un bel

```

emerge net-tools

```

e poi facci sapere se funge o meno....  :Wink: 

----------

